# Slate Workings, Snowdonia



## mr_bones (Oct 13, 2007)

On the Sunday morning of the DP weekend, there was just 3 of us left. JonDoe_264, Reaperman and myself. I was feeling a little worse for wear and decided to say goodbye and make my way up to North Wales to join Jaff_Fox ready for an explore the next day.

When I arrived, Jaff was still hard at work and I wanted to get out and do something. Jaff's co-worker offered to show me some of the old slate workings and I jumped at the chance.

Welsh slate, especially from the north of wales was big business and only ceased work in the 1970's, when ironically it became cheaper to import.

It is rumoured that these workings that are scattered across the entire landscape of Snowdonia were dangerous places to work. One foot wrong and you can tumble down the hill. As we found out, Welsh slate isn't the sturdiest of materials.

Photos aren't great but give you some impression of what we saw.

A wrecked works building made out of the very material they were collecting













some sort of conveyor system for bringing material up or down the hills












Original winch system just left decaying







The dyed blue lake







This tunnel (which you can JUST make out railway tracks in) was supposedly blocked up but we squeezed down there

















We then had to climb up all the loose slate to get into the 2nd tunnel for exit.







Climbing down the dteep banks of the blue lake we emerged at the enstrance to another tunnel and the view at the far end would have been spectacular on a good day.







And throughout the entire visit you could hear and feel the constant whirring of the 'electric mountain' hydro-electric power station.



P.S. many thanks to Jaff's Co-Worker for showing me this.


----------



## lost (Oct 13, 2007)

Lovely, it's so picturesque.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2007)

That's so exciting to see, Mr B., because I've been there (a long time ago, mind). Not sure if it's the exact one or part of one, but it's certainly in the same area (including the hum of the power station). And the buildings look the same too. 
Really enjoyed seeing your pics.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice photos 
I too visited some of these places quite some years back. 
When i went someone did lose their footing on the loose slate 
and ended up tumbling down a hill!


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful place! That last pic looks special indeed.

JD


----------



## indy (Oct 14, 2007)

looking good Mr B...i love that shot of the dyed blue lake...great place to shoot a film hhmmmm


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Stunning set of photos -I find something about these shut-down places quite haunting. The way bits of equipment have just been left there since the day it closed. Thanks for sharing your pics and the interesting history about this place 

Lb

P.s. -Bet the mine pictures reminded Indy of his time in the Temple of Doom!!!


----------



## skittles (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting Love North Wales,


----------



## King Al (Oct 17, 2007)

It does look very tranquil, great pictures


----------



## Maidstone Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

The "conveyer" incline thingy has a new concreted strip up the middle which is something to do with the powerstation inside. 

Denorwic is a great explore, but next time you are up that way i highly reccommend a trip to Blenau Festiniog, some amazing things to be seen there, above and below ground although a guide is highly advisable for anything underground there.


----------



## Alley (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks interesting. I heard that part of Tomb Raider was filmed here, not sure which bit though.

Isn't the water blue from copper sulphate?


----------



## King Al (Oct 19, 2007)

it looks realy nice - but i wouldn't drink it


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their positive replies, and i am glad that a few of you know of this place / know more than i do about the history as i was intrigued by what i saw.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

the colour of the lake its really atmospheric the area is well worth a visit to anyone who's never been


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love all these picture, I love slate mines. Especially like pics 6 and 11. The blue water looks gorgeous (if thats the right word, i know what i mean, but its not coming across very well  )

Do you know how long its been closed? and how many more slate mines are now closed? Would love to take a trip here and see it, it looks amazing. Cheers for that Mr B, you've got some great pics.

 Sal

ps not sure if its still open, but there used to be a slate mining museum up that way as well.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 1, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Do you know how long its been closed? and how many more slate mines are now closed?



I think most of them have been closed since the early to mid seventies. The one I was thinking of that I visited wasn't in that area at all (Doh!), but in the Elan Valley where there are several. I had some slides of it, dug them out and got photos from them. That cost me £7-50 for 6 of the crappiest, darkest prints I've ever seen! Arrgh! 
Although they're not good I might put a report up if anyone would like to see them. I warn you though, they really are bad!


----------



## smileysal (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Foxy, please do put your pics up. 

 Sal


----------

